# want to be involved with a long time friend



## overlookedromatic (Nov 22, 2013)

this is really weird, I have had a relationship(?) lets call it a great friendship with a gal for nearly 14yrs on again of again due to my situation with raising kids and hers just trying to find Mr. Right (I was that briefly)... There is no doubt that I Love her... and I'm certain she has feelings for me, romantic??? 

I'm still dealing with some personal financial issues and emotional issues of my resently split marriage... Debt is not something I want to bring into a this relationship. 

Being that we are mature adults her 42 me 50 and an engagment ring is out of the question in the near term.. 

Other than telling her I love her, what can I do to demonstrate that I want her permanently in my life (which she knows). She wants me to move to where she lives 600miles away (I understand but I have business to do close with my past, I 'm a father of two college age kids and I want to be a dad first)


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

First, you are posting this in the "Considering Divorce or Separation" section... is that where you meant to post this? Are you still married? Are you deciding between working on the marriage and perusing this other woman?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

overlookedromatic said:


> this is really weird, I have had a relationship(?) lets call it a great friendship with a gal for nearly 14yrs on again of again due to my situation with raising kids and hers just trying to find Mr. Right (I was that briefly)... There is no doubt that I Love her... and I'm certain she has feelings for me, romantic???
> 
> *I'm still dealing with some personal financial issues and emotional issues of my resently split marriage*... Debt is not something I want to bring into a this relationship.
> 
> ...


Slow down, cowboy.

Why don't you get divorced first and spend some time mulling that over and who YOU are now that you are single before thinking engagements and being w/ someone else "permanently" and moving 600 miles away so soon?

You sound a little co-dependent.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Overlookedromantic

Can you give us a bit more information? But if you do not wish to share any more information, it is perfectly fine



> Other than telling her I love her, what can I do to demonstrate that I want her permanently in my life (which she knows). She wants me to move to where she lives 600miles away (I understand but I have business to do close with my past, I 'm a father of two college age kids and I want to be a dad first)


Write her a love letter (I really really hope you are not married, it would break your wife's heart).

You said you want to be a dad, then that is the best answer. Be a dad. Concentrate on your children.

good luck


----------

